# 2015 Specialized Sirrus



## deadeyeg (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi new to the forum here. New to the sport, haven't really rode much since I was about 18. 
I picked up a 2015 Specialized Sirrus a few weeks ago. Just the base model no upgrades. Just needed something solid, and fairly inexpensive to get my feet wet and see how I like it. The dealer was offering a fair deal so I went with it. 
So far I think I enjoy it more then anything else I've gotten myself into. I've probably had it a couple hundred miles so far. I had it down in Virgina on the Mt Vernon trail and it is a lot of fun. 
My fiancee has a Schwinn Clairmont cruiser. She didn't know how to ride and I figured a big comfy bike would make it easier to learn. Now that shes learned I really feel bad for her chugging along on it so we'll probably need another bike soon.

I had a pedal mishap yesterday, I had the inside pedal down going around a corner on a handicap ramp and caught it and destroyed it. I picked up a pair of Wellgo MG-1s in red, because the bike needs some contrast, to replace them. 
Other then that the bikes been great, I'd like to get rid of the front derailleur and maybe go with a 1x10 setup in the future. I don't really use anything but the 42t on the crank so I figure it might work good for me. Maybe next summer, Id really hate to swap out the drivetrain on a bike I just bought.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

cool. not sure why you posted this on mtbr, as most of the discussion here is about riding mountain bikes and trails.


----------



## koreytm (Sep 7, 2014)

mack_turtle said:


> cool. not sure why you posted this on mtbr, as most of the discussion here is about riding mountain bikes and trails.


I was thinking the same thing.

As for the Sirrus, those are nice bikes. When I was into road riding I actually spent an afternoon on my friend's Sirrus. I was never really comfortable on a road bike, and really liked the feel of his Sirrus. That planted the seed and got me thinking I should get a more upright bike like a hybrid. Then after spending some time on a hybrid and a mtb, I was surprised to find I liked the mtb the best, even on the road.

Don't be fooled though, just because it has straight handle bars doesn't mean it's a mountain bike...that thing is basically a road bike with flat bars. The "hybrid" category is pretty broad. Bikes like this are basically road bikes, but are considered "hybrids" because they aren't a true road bike...I think they fall into the "fitness" bike category. Then you have the "old man" hybrids; the ones with huge padded, spring loaded gel seats, high-rise handle bars, adjustable stems that are usually tipped straight up. I believe those fall into the "comfort" category. Then there are some hybrids (like the giant Revel) that look like a mountain bike on the outside, but the components won't hold up off the bike path.


----------



## deadeyeg (Sep 10, 2014)

Well I wanted to join a forum, and a couple posts on this one helped me to figure out what pair of pedals to get as a replacement. So I joined this forum. My next bike is probably going to be a hardtail mountian bike so I figured if I lurk aroyund here for a while I won't make a mistake when I do make a purchase like that.

I realize this isnt a montian bike. After all, I managed to break it on the sidewalk. 
If I were to replace my drivetrain my rear has 135mm dropouts so wouldn't I be using mountian componets? Where better then to find advice on that then an MTB forum.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

yes, 135mm spacing is standard for mountain bikes and hybrids, and I think road bikes are also using 135mm spacing for disc brakes now.

discussions of hybrids might fit well in thethere is a forum called bikeforums.net that has a specific forum about hybrids where you might get more information.

Welgo MG-1s are a great choice!


----------



## deadeyeg (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

deadeyeg said:


> Thanks for the info.


Regardless of what you ride. Welcome to the fourms. You're riding a bike and that's all that matters. You'll find plenty of people here that ride flat bar hybrids, cruisers, bmx etc etc.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Wait so you keep the chain in 3rd gear up front and cycle through all the rear gears? That's called cross chaining and you could seriously damage your drivetrain. Get into the habit of using the middle for all the gears and and the 3rd gear for 4-9 or however many you have. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

I've had my Sirrus since 09. It's been a great bike for 400 bucks. 
Even my forks on my mt bikes aren't that cheap! I always say this bike has been a great bang for the buck. 
It's even accompanied me to to England where I rode it to work while I was there. I also took a few fun rides during the weekends and evenings while I was there. What an awesome way to see a new country. 
Welcome. Bikes are bikes and as you say these use compatible mt bike parts so you'll find useful info here.

Plus we get to talk and geek about bikes and share stuff like this:

My work trip to England June 2014.

Little pathway in England. To the right is a New Holland tractor plant. You could smell the paint fumes quite well! 









Path through a park to work. 








Parked outside a Tesco. That's like a Target here. Had to get cold medicine as I caught a nasty cold.









A blast coming down this hill from Southend on Sea. 








A small town in the way to Southend on Sea. 

















Some of the fantastic walking and cycling infrastructure. USA, we have far, far to go to match this.










































Blurry pic of the Sirrus packed for flight heading home to the states.


----------



## deadeyeg (Sep 10, 2014)

That probably explains why I'm having so many problems with the derailleur.


----------



## deadeyeg (Sep 10, 2014)

That's nice, would be a good way to get around for sure. The thing I hate the most about traveling is driving around when I'm supposed to be de-stressing.


----------



## roadtrippin (Oct 28, 2006)

*Great pics Thickfog*



thickfog said:


> I've had my Sirrus since 09. It's been a great bike for 400 bucks.
> Even my forks on my mt bikes aren't that cheap! I always say this bike has been a great bang for the buck.
> It's even accompanied me to to England where I rode it to work while I was there. I also took a few fun rides during the weekends and evenings while I was there. What an awesome way to see a new country.
> Welcome. Bikes are bikes and as you say these use compatible mt bike parts so you'll find useful info here.
> ...


Thanks for posting - I've been to London but didn't ride there - I didn't seem of those types of trails/paths in London and didn't get far outside of there.


----------

